# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Font >  Thông tắc bồn cầu tại lê duẩn 0972575290

## suachuadiennuoc

CÔNG TY CHUYÊN NHẬN THÔNG TẮC BỒN CẦU , HÚT BỂ PHỐT

 Chuyên nhận thi công *sửa chữa bồn cầu tại Lê Duẩn*  với giá rẻ nhất, dịch vụ uy tín sửa chữa nhanh không mùi hôi khó chịu



> Đội thợ giỏi, gọi đến ngay, làm việc tận tâm, trách nhiệm, sử dụng các loại máy thông tắc hiện đại, thông tắc nhanh, không đục phá, giá rẻ , bảo hành miễn phí dài hạn
> 
>  Nhận lắp đặt các thiết bị vệ sinh như bồn cầu, chậu rửa, sen vòi nước , khóa nước...


 CHi Nhánh : Số 36 Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà NỘI

 Điện Thoại ; 0972575290 - 0965673130

----------

